# DRP purchase prices



## Dane (8 April 2014)

Does anybody know of site that lists the latest DRP prices? Im trying to keep track for tax purposes of how much they are bought for but some of my listings do not mention the exact price on their investor sites..


----------



## So_Cynical (8 April 2014)

Dane said:


> Does anybody know of site that lists the latest DRP prices? Im trying to keep track for tax purposes of how much they are bought for but some of my listings do not mention the exact price on their investor sites..




The exact prices will be listed on the ASX site, usually found in an announcement entitled "DRP Price" or some such...don't know of a site that lists them all, pixel might know.

For example: 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=ALF

The DRP Announcment.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20140331/pdf/42nqfly745dwjc.pdf


----------



## Dane (8 April 2014)

So_Cynical said:


> The exact prices will be listed on the ASX site, usually found in an announcement entitled "DRP Price" or some such...don't know of a site that lists them all, pixel might know.
> 
> For example:
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=ALF
> ...




Thanks so much for that Im only new to the game!


----------



## Judd (9 April 2014)

Dane said:


> Does anybody know of site that lists the latest DRP prices? Im trying to keep track for tax purposes of how much they are bought for but some of my listings do not mention the exact price on their investor sites..




Sometimes, the companies web-site provides a list of DRP prices going back a number of years.  Also, the share registry for the company may also have both the number of shares issued under the the DRP and the price when you log in to your holdings.

The dividend statement you received would also list the number of shares and the DRP price.  If you have misplaced them, again, they could be available from the share registry web-site or you can, for a fee, request a copy.


----------

